# Ring worm in rabbits



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

My sister has recently come down with ringworm and I'm extremely worried about my rabbits as she defo got it from one of my cats. So I thought I'd speak to you lot about it as my rabbits have no contact with my cats but I touch them and then touch my rabbits. So im worried.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

if your cat has ring worm you should NOT be handling them without disposable gloves, you can easily pass ringworm on to them

the best treatment i know of for ring worm is actually daktarin (an athletes foot cream available over the counter from most chemists)


----------



## swatton42 (Oct 29, 2011)

Ring worm can be passed onto humans...you really need to be handling your cats with disposable protective gloves on. You should thoroughly wash your hands in hot water before and after handling your cat and again when handling your rabbit. If you haven't been using gloves for your cat untill now I would seriously consider using gloves to handle your rabbit from now on just encase you have contracted it and haven't noticed any symptoms yet.

If your cats are cuddly with each other chances are more than 1 has it. If you go to your vet they may be able to cover the affected area untill it has cleared.


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

They are all going to the vets this week ASAP, I've been hardly touching them since I found out, I'm surprised I haven't got it.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I was gonna say the same with the Daktarin, worked wonders on a fungal infection on Luna the guinea.
As lil miss said, you need to be careful touching your cat, you could catch it from the cat yourself, not just pass it to the rabbits. Make sure you are washing your hands with soap and water and changing your clothes between animals. 
I caught it off of a guinea pig where I worked, and its a bugger to get rid of, wish I had known about the Daktarin!!!

*Heidi*


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

The problem is I have 5 cats so I'd be washing my hands 24/7 and going through millions of pairs of clothes.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

it needs to be done im afraid, ring worm is nasty and extremely contagious


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

Yer I'm limiting my handling to just emergencies to prevent the spread.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

jimbo_28_02 said:


> The problem is I have 5 cats so I'd be washing my hands 24/7 and going through millions of pairs of clothes.


I would suggest that you try and find a place where you can keep the obviously infected cat away from the others until you know if all the others have it or not and then you can just wash your hands and maybe change your clothes after you have handled that cat. Also try to keep them inside if you can or all the neighbourhood cats could get it. It really is that contagious!

*Heidi*


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

I keep telling my parents this, but as usual they think they know best when they don't!


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2012)

jimbo_28_02 said:


> I keep telling my parents this, but as usual they think they know best when they don't!


Try to get them to do a bit of research on ringworm, maybe do a google search and say come look at this or something.
Unfortunately the cats really need to be in quarantine until they are clear as not only can you catch it from handling them, anything they touch will also be contaminated. Since ringworm spores may survive 12 months or even as long as two years on hair clinging to surfaces. So even if you clear up the infection in the cats unless everything that they touch is also treated you are risking reinfection


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm constantly jamming it down their throats ha, yer were going to have to treat the whole house.


----------

